
Ask HN: How can I bootstrap a bio-pharma company? - WannabeBioHackr
Hi. I’m very interested in the bio-pharma space. I’m asking this question from a position of ignorance: How can I bootstrap a bio-pharma company?<p>If I draw a parallel to software, I know enough about enough companies to be able to essentially create and run a company of my own using no original tech and other people’s components.<p>What’re the current “rails” of biotech? How can I “bootstrap” this from start to finish assuming money isn’t an issue. I have some targets in mind. What’s the chain going from 0 to 1 using other company’s tech?<p>Thanks!
======
ilamont
_How can I “bootstrap” this from start to finish assuming money isn’t an
issue._

Money is an issue, and you'll have costs that software startups don't have to
contend with, such as renting or building out lab space, and eventually doing
trials. You'll also need a far longer runway owing to the typical R&D, trial,
and approval timelines.

I know of one biopharma startup that "bootstrapped" by doing R&D for other
pharma companies while developing their own products, but that required
contracts worth millions.

Then there's the "virtual pharma" movement, which AFAIK hasn't really created
much value. They have a few executive and science positions, but don't own lab
space and basically outsource almost all development (using funds from
investors) with the hope that they'll have something promising enough a few
years later to justify acquisition by a larger company.

~~~
WannabeBioHackr
The reason why I used bootstrapped in quotations was probably not made clear.
There is an abundance of SaaS companies that one can duck tape together to
create a “full-stack” solution for others. Does that exist? Is there a
scenario someone could map out in biotech? An example of a company I think
about is Emerald Cloud Labs for certain experiments. How would that work in
pharma?

------
sharemywin
What does money isn't an issue mean?

Also, I would personally get on LinkedIn find 5-10 sales reps in the area your
looking for. Buy them lunch and ask them.

~~~
WannabeBioHackr
I’m speaking from a hypothetical. Is there a scenario where using other
companies one can run the entire chain of R&D on a product? For example, there
are companies like Emerald Cloud Labs that one could leverage for certain
experimental procedures.

